# S7-1500(T) - Fremdantrieb an TO als PositioningAxis ? Servo am G120 mit CU250s ?



## nekron (3 Mai 2018)

Moin...

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Fremdregler-Einsatz am Technologie-Object der S7-1500 ? Es gibt ja 2 OB's die vor / nach dem Motiontask aufgerufen werden - aber wird das dann schnell genug wenn in diesen dann noch aufbereitet wird ?

Konkret geht es um Lenze 94xx am Profinet - soweit ich das lese sind die ja nicht Profidrive konform ...

desweiteren - kann ein G120 mit einem CU250 drauf einen richtigen Servo fahren ? oder ist das mehr Pseudo ? für die CU gibt es ja eine EPOS Lizenz, die dürfte ja aber beim Einsatz an der 15xx mit TO nicht nötig sein oder ? oder doch ?
Ist der Betrieb eines Servos überhaupt möglich, hat dies schon mal jemand praktiziert ? Das CU kann ja die meisten Geberarten verarbeiten wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Danke & Gruss,
nekron


----------



## ChristophD (3 Mai 2018)

Hi,

G120 erlaubt keine Regelungsart Servo, nur Vector.
Fremdantriebe müssen die Standardprotokolle nach PROFIDRIVE Norm unterstützen dann geht auch TO, ansonsten leider nicht.
Epos Lizenz wird nur bei Anbindung ohne TO benötigt da liegst du richtig.

Wenn du einen Einfach-Servo benötigt und über TO ansteuern willst kannst du auch mal den V90 PN, S210 oder S110 CU305PN anschauen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## nekron (3 Mai 2018)

Hmm ...

ich dachte die PM240-2 können als Betriebsart nicht nur Vektor sondern auch Servo - entsprechendes CU vorrausgesetzt ... Hab ich mich verlesen oder verhört ...
Es gibt ja auch noch das CU305 (S110) - das passt ja auf das gleiche PM 240-2 ... das geht ja noch mehr in Richtung Motion Control wie das CU250s 


Ebenso ist die Frage ob eventuell eine Aufbereitung mit MC_PRESERVO und MC_POSTSERVO in frage kommt zur Lageregelung ? Eventuell hat sich jemand damit schon mal auseinandergesetzt ?

danke,
nekron


----------



## ChristophD (3 Mai 2018)

Hi,

die Regelungsart hängt nicht vom PM sondern von der CU ab und die CU250 kann kein Servo als Regelungsart.
Das ist dann der CU305 ind CU310-2 vorbehalten.

bezüglich PreServo / PostServo kommt es halt darauf an was genau du darin machst.
Du kannst z.B. ein TO Posaxis mit Datenbausteinanbindung konfigurieren und dann im PreServo/Postservo die Daten für den Antrieb konvertieren und lese/Schreiben, dafür reicht die Performance.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## zako (3 Mai 2018)

Das PM240-2 kannst Du mittels einer CU305 oder CU310 auch mit Antriebsobjekttyp SERVO betreiben (typischerweise hier dynamische Servomotoren (egal ob Asynchron- oder Synchronmotoren) - z.B. 1PH8...). Aber um zu positionieren kannst Du auch die CU250S verwenden (typischerweise hier Normasynchronmotoren). 

Dem TO setzt auf Standardtelegramme (Profidrive) auf. Wenn das nicht gegeben ist, eignet sich der Pre- und Postservo-OB. Anbei ein Beispiel wo weder Steller noch Geber Profidrive conform sind:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109741575
Man kann eben ein TO auch gegen einen Datenbaustein mit der Struktur eines Standardtelegramms betreiben. (Habe ich auch schon für  Geber gemacht (externe Geber die z.B. nur die Absolutposition liefern aber eben kein Telegramm 81 oder 83), aber da muss man sich schon mit dem Thema beschäftigen).
Wenn Du nun mit dem LENZE arbeiten möchtest, dann könntest Du z.B. Telegramm 3 nachbauen. D.h. das TO arbeitet gegen einem DB und im Post- und Preservo arbeitest Du die Kommunikationsdaten zum Antrieb entsprechend auf. Aber Profinet IRT oder ein DSC- Profil wie der SINAMICS S120 hast Du damit immer noch nicht.

Es gibt Hersteller wie z.B. Linmot, Wittenstein, Jenaer Antrieb etc. deren Antriebe Profidrive untersützen. 
LENZE oder SEW gehen halt den Weg, dass sie eine eigene Motion- Steuerung anbieten. Auf den entsprechenden Messen (SPS Drives etc.) konnte man dann entsprechend anspruchsvolle Motion- Funktionalität sehen. Man kann das wohl nachvollziehen, dass man die eigenen Antriebe lieber an einer hauseigenen Steuerung anbindet.
Andererseits sieht man auch, dass in vielen Branchen die SIMATIC gesetzt ist. Wenn man eine S7-1500(TF) hat, dann kann die eben schon Motion und Safety. Dann muss man sich nicht noch in eine weitere Programmierumgebung einarbeiten und sich eine weitere Steuerung und weitere Feldbusse in die Anlage holen. Ein Beispiel für mich ist z.B. die Intralogistik, wo heute häufig eine S7-1500 eingesetzt wird und zunehmend ein Profidrive- Antrieb (z.B. SINAMICS S120) angebunden wird.


----------



## nekron (6 Mai 2018)

Hi ...

Dankeschön - mal schaun ob ich irgendwo eine CU305 auftreiben kann, dann mal probieren was ein Lenze Servo dran produziert  Vielleicht kann ich das aber auch schon mit dem vorhandenen CU250s mal ausprobieren - vielleicht kann mir einer von euch sagen mit welchen Einschränkungen ich zu rechnen habe - theoretisch kann ich den Motor ja auch als Vektor betreiben oder ? 

Es will halt auch nicht jeder Kunde Lenze und SEW (Codesys-basierende) Steuerungen im Hause haben. Der Support von SEW hat mittlerweile auch ganz schön nachgelassen, wenn man in Polen in der Produktion steht und der Supportler erst mal wissen will wer von seinen Kollegen das vor 8 Jahren projektiert hat, obwohl es ein einfaches Ethercat Problem ist ... Aber gut andres Thema.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (6 Mai 2018)

nekron schrieb:


> Hi ...
> 
> Dankeschön - mal schaun ob ich irgendwo eine CU305 auftreiben kann, dann mal probieren was ein Lenze Servo dran produziert  Vielleicht kann ich das aber auch schon mit dem vorhandenen CU250s mal ausprobieren - vielleicht kann mir einer von euch sagen mit welchen Einschränkungen ich zu rechnen habe - theoretisch kann ich den Motor ja auch als Vektor betreiben oder ?
> 
> Es will halt auch nicht jeder Kunde Lenze und SEW (Codesys-basierende) Steuerungen im Hause haben. Der Support von SEW hat mittlerweile auch ganz schön nachgelassen, wenn man in Polen in der Produktion steht und der Supportler erst mal wissen will wer von seinen Kollegen das vor 8 Jahren projektiert hat, obwohl es ein einfaches Ethercat Problem ist ... Aber gut andres Thema.



Menschen, die freiwillig SEW einsetzen sind gänzlich selber an ihren Problemen schuld, würde ich mal so formulieren.  Mehr noch - denen ist auch gar nicht zu helfen. Im Zeitalter, wo es rückspeisefähige Antriebe gibt, mit Active Line Infeed, mit SIMOTION-Steuerungen, mit Motor-Modulen die beinahe beliebige Fremd- und Hausgerätekombinationen aus Antrieben und Gebern zulassen, dann auf rote Steinzeit-Kisten mit Asynchromaschinen und TTL/HTL Gebern zurückzugreifen ist keine technisch motivierte Entscheidung.

Ich werds nie vergessen die eine legendäre 12m lange Schaltschrankreihe in der Endfertigung einer gewissen renommierten Holzanlagenfirma, wo auf den Dächern 32 Stück große und kleine Bremswiderstände von SEW-Antrieben befestigt waren, mit einer Gesamtleistung von 350kVA wenn nicht noch mehr.


----------



## maxder2te (8 Mai 2018)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Menschen, die freiwillig SEW einsetzen sind gänzlich selber an ihren Problemen schuld, würde ich mal so formulieren.  Mehr noch - denen ist auch gar nicht zu helfen. Im Zeitalter, wo es rückspeisefähige Antriebe gibt, mit Active Line Infeed, mit SIMOTION-Steuerungen, mit Motor-Modulen die beinahe beliebige Fremd- und Hausgerätekombinationen aus Antrieben und Gebern zulassen, dann auf rote Steinzeit-Kisten mit Asynchromaschinen und TTL/HTL Gebern zurückzugreifen ist keine technisch motivierte Entscheidung.
> 
> Ich werds nie vergessen die eine legendäre 12m lange Schaltschrankreihe in der Endfertigung einer gewissen renommierten Holzanlagenfirma, wo auf den Dächern 32 Stück große und kleine Bremswiderstände von SEW-Antrieben befestigt waren, mit einer Gesamtleistung von 350kVA wenn nicht noch mehr.



Du hast dir den Katalog aber auch schon lange nicht mehr angesehen. Die Ein-/Rückspeiselösung gibts seit ca. 15 Jahren, Synchronservos seit ca. 20. Die Freude mit den rückspeisefähigen Lösungen hält sich in der Holzindustrie ganz allgemein in Grenzen. Energietechnisch ist das klarerweise eine Katastrophe, aber die Holzwürmer kaufen meist ihre Maschinen nach Investitionskosten.
Mal sehen was da die nächsten Jahre bringen - Lenze hat es immerhin geschafft mit dem Sprung von Geeneration 8200/9300 auf 84../94.. bei faktisch allen größeren Holzfirmen in Österreich raus zu fliegen - wobei daran v.A. die alten Serien schuld waren.....

lg


----------



## Draco Malfoy (14 Mai 2018)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Du hast dir den Katalog aber auch schon lange nicht mehr angesehen. Die Ein-/Rückspeiselösung gibts seit ca. 15 Jahren, Synchronservos seit ca. 20. Die Freude mit den rückspeisefähigen Lösungen hält sich in der Holzindustrie ganz allgemein in Grenzen. Energietechnisch ist das klarerweise eine Katastrophe, aber die Holzwürmer kaufen meist ihre Maschinen nach Investitionskosten.
> lg



Naja, einen Katalog von SEW schaue ich in der Tat nicht jeden Tag an. Mir gehts auch weniger um die zahlreichen Module, die ich da teuer dazukaufen kann, um rückspeisefähig und Safety-fähig und Fremdgeber-fähig und sonst noch was zu werden. Hinterher bin ich mit verschiedenen SEW-Modulen bestückt wie Weihnachtsbaum mit rotem Schmuck.

Ich rede von dem unsäglichen Can-Bus, von Ansteuerung aus dem PG über serielle Schnittstelle, von Leistungsumfang bei Positinierservos wie Anno Domini 1998, von Antrieben die aussehen wie aus dem Stein gemeißelt, von einer Programmieroberfläche, die hartgesottene IT-Leute verzweifeln lässt (diese C-Code Sequenzen die ich noch nichtmals online beobachten kann) und der Tatsache, daß es einfach alles 2 Generationen hinter dem Stand der Technik heute zurückgeblieben und bei einem sehr ordinären Funktionsumfang unendlich umständlich zu handhaben ist.

Ich erinnere mich an meinen ersten Job in der Antriebtechnik, da haben wir bei Servos (größere Servos) von Indramat die Köpfe abgesägt, und dort Adapterplatten mit Siemens-Gebern an Stelle von originären Indramat-Resolvern verbaut. Und das lief noch am Ende, trotz EnDat mit Sin/Cos und eigengelöteten Geberkabeln. Sinamics S120 machts möglich. Versuch das mal mit SEW umzusetzen.


----------



## maxder2te (15 Mai 2018)

letztes Wort


----------



## zako (8 Juni 2018)

... weil es ganz gut zum Thema passt:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109757402

Kannst ja mal auf Deinen Antriebslieferanten zugehen, oder eben gleich einen SINAMICS nehmen...


----------

